
As DOJ calls for “responsible encryption,” expert asks “responsible to whom?” - dasenden
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/as-doj-calls-for-responsible-encryption-expert-asks-responsible-to-whom/
======
arca_vorago
Isn't it obvious they want backdoors in everything by now? Even nist is
compromised.

